# Fresh Bait?



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Its been a couple weeks since I've been back in town and and had a chance to go out, but last time I could not find any fresh sword squid or ballyhoo anywhere in destin. Both Half Hitch Tackle and Harborwalk didnt have anything fresh, or the right size... just over sized bait from what looked like 4 seasons ago. I did order some squid from south florida for the weekend, but does anybody know who is carrying fresh medium ballyhoo in the destin/ panama city beach area for the weekend?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We've got plenty of good ones here at Sam's.............. in Orange Beach. DOH!!!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Bait*

Half hitch has fresh mediums and horse came in last week


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

billin said:


> Half hitch has fresh mediums and horse came in last week


Good news, the Destin or PC location?


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Have you thought about belly strip?

DOH! Here we go...!!!!

Just kidding.


----------

